# Mayweather vs Pacquiao



## Seeks1989 (Jul 3, 2014)

Who has everyone got for this fight?

Personally I think its 5 years too late, but will still be watching it May 2nd!

Backing Mayweather to go 48 - 0 decision victory.

Tickets for the fight are cheap aswell!!! :whistling:


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Love both fighters but want manny to win and if he does it will be because he drawn Mayweather into his type of fight and that can only be good from a viewers perspective.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

mayweather allllllllllllllllllllllllll day


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

2 RKO's outta no where, Randy Orton wins.

Naah but seriously, it could go either way.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

probably would of cared 5 years ago


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Mayweather is my pic by a wide decision but I'd like to see manny win


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Mayweather will win.

Manny can't deal with counter punchers. Look how Marquez schools him almost every fight and they are a comparable size.

Mayweather has a longer reach, creates a smaller target to hit, and is much slicker and quicker.

That said, I'll still be hoping Manny tucks Mayweather in.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Would love to see Manny win.

I think he could have of done had this happened when it should, but I think it all favors Mayweather now and I see an anti-climatic, underwhelming fight with a unanimous Mayweather victory


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Agree with all the above comments. Fight happening too late. I think that Mayweather was waiting for him to get old. Comment isn't as stupid as it sounds, because fighters like Pac who tend to get hit more also tend to age worse. Fighters like Mayweather may slow down, but he hardly ever gets hit and that is due to his speed AND technique.

I think that Mayweather will win it comfortably and then they'll probably both hang up their gloves.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Manny Manny Manny! But Mayweather will be running around the ring being cleaver not to get drawn into a slug fest as usual making it a boring bout, catching many with slick shots and winning on points!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Acidreflux said:


> Manny Manny Manny! But Mayweather will be running around the ring being cleaver not to get drawn into a slug fest as usual making it a boring bout, catching many with slick shots and winning on points!


Hey - thanks for the reps! I was going to PM you but I can't possibly because you're a newish member.


----------



## DOMMUFC (Sep 3, 2011)

Mayweather will just use his defence and it will probably go the distance, boring fight. Hope im wrong


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

People saying its all Mayweather waiting on him getting old bla bla asnwer me this.. This fight should have happened 5 years ago right? It didnt due to no deal being made for whatever reason after another then as soon as the fighters exchange numbers at a basketball game or whatever it was, All of a sudden the fight is on.

Neither fighter 'ducked' eachother its all promoters and politics to blame.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bull Terrier said:


> Hey - thanks for the reps! I was going to PM you but I can't possibly because you're a newish member.


No problem! nice bull pup! do you breed!?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Acidreflux said:


> No problem! nice bull pup! do you breed!?


No I don't. Actually my bull terrier is long gone, but memories never fade.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Bull Terrier said:


> No I don't. Actually my bull terrier is long gone, but memories never fade.


Oh no... Sorry for you loss, will you ever get another? but I know how much hard work one can be lol


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Acidreflux said:


> Oh no... Sorry for you loss, will you ever get another? but I know how much hard work one can be lol


I doubt I'll get another. Was too heartbreaking when mine died. He was a loveable little rascal.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

if I hear one more person say the fight is 5 years too late, ill ****ing cry.....stop repeating something you heard elsewere without understanding what it means

Had the fight happened 5 years ago, Manny would have been absolutely embrassed....Manny's 2 best wins, where against weakened fighters at catch weight (cotto and de la hoya)...Mayweather 5 years ago wouldn't have broke out of sweat....even Freddie Roach admitted this just the other day....fight never happened previously due to politics (as mentioned), and I blame mannys side more, simply because the drug testing they refused to do, even though it is a widely used and should be compulsory practice....he also blamed a fear of needles, which is strange, given hes covered in tattoo's

This is the best time to have this fight, as it'll be the most competitive time to get them to fight......Mayweather (by the way, whio is older as some forget), isn't as light on his feet....Manny, has actually looked as good in past 2-3 fights as he ever has....Fancy maweather to win only if he can adapt to manny's shot out-put and angles.....cant wait though

Mayweather wins, and fights Thuram in final fight


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I think I know the script here.

Manny will give his all to justify a rematch, it's all about the money.


----------



## Seeks1989 (Jul 3, 2014)

completely agree, I don't think either of them 'ducked' one another. Promoters and Politics and demands i.e. drug testing, who's the A side got the better of the negotiations in the past. Just glad its official now.

Think most agree it will be a Mayweather defence special and offensive in and out smart boxing and a points victory.

What's everyone guessing the PPV price will be? who's favourite to broadcast in the UK? I'm guessing it will be about £45.00 to buy Sky Sports PPV.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Seeks1989 said:


> completely agree, I don't think either of them 'ducked' one another. Promoters and Politics and demands i.e. drug testing, who's the A side got the better of the negotiations in the past. Just glad its official now.
> 
> Think most agree it will be a Mayweather defence special and offensive in and out smart boxing and a points victory.
> 
> What's everyone guessing the PPV price will be? who's favourite to broadcast in the UK? I'm guessing it will be about £45.00 to buy Sky Sports PPV.


£45 lol???


----------



## Seeks1989 (Jul 3, 2014)

Is that cheap or to expensive mate? :whistling:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

barsnack said:


> if I hear one more person say the fight is 5 years too late, ill ****ing cry.....stop repeating something you heard elsewere without understanding what it means
> 
> Had the fight happened 5 years ago, Manny would have been absolutely embrassed....Manny's 2 best wins, where against weakened fighters at catch weight (cotto and de la hoya)...Mayweather 5 years ago wouldn't have broke out of sweat....even Freddie Roach admitted this just the other day....fight never happened previously due to politics (as mentioned), and I blame mannys side more, simply because the drug testing they refused to do, even though it is a widely used and should be compulsory practice....he also blamed a fear of needles, which is strange, given hes covered in tattoo's
> 
> ...


This needle one is understandable if you ask me. I have a fear of my blood taken. Hate it and it leaves me bruised up after. A needle adding something to me though is fine. Happily put one in my **** and not bat an eyelid. Probably something lost in translation with Manny saying that.

Also, while others were at a catch weight, they were destroyed.  Yes, 7 lbs here or there is a lot, but then if they want the fight they can't ask Manny to put on any more. A fighter will know what their body can do and they wouldn't take a fight if they thought being drained would hamper their chance for winning or taking a beating.

Manny's loss against Bradley anyone can't call as a loss. Shoddy judging by a mile, and Marquez, well - he's always been trouble and again, why I stand by Mayweather having the beating of Manny. Stylistically he's made for Mayweather with his open, lunging attacks. Only person I see troubling Mayweather is Khan with his range, size, and speed/volume, which I didn't think I'd say. Then again I can't see Khan getting past Thurman, or even the improved Maidana.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

empzb said:


> This needle one is understandable if you ask me. I have a fear of my blood taken. Hate it and it leaves me bruised up after. A needle adding something to me though is fine. Happily put one in my **** and not bat an eyelid. Probably something lost in translation with Manny saying that.
> 
> Also, while others were at a catch weight, they were destroyed. Yes, 7 lbs here or there is a lot, but then if they want the fight they can't ask Manny to put on any more. A fighter will know what their body can do and they wouldn't take a fight if they thought being drained would hamper their chance for winning or taking a beating.
> 
> Manny's loss against Bradley anyone can't call as a loss. Shoddy judging by a mile, and Marquez, well - he's always been trouble and again, why I stand by Mayweather having the beating of Manny. Stylistically he's made for Mayweather with his open, lunging attacks. Only person I see troubling Mayweather is Khan with his range, size, and speed/volume, which I didn't think I'd say. Then again I can't see Khan getting past Thurman, or even the improved Maidana.


first fight Manny had against Bradley was one of the worse decisions for quiet some time...actually theres been some real howlers in past 4-5 years....The Judge scoring Canelo vs Mayweather as a draw, was the worse of the worse (think it was actually the same judge CJ Ross)

I can see Khan giving Mayweather a few frights to begin with....But Khan is the most predicable fighter out there...so once he is timed, its game over.....Khan is everything that's wrong with boxing....always goes after the easy fights, side steps the punchers, doesn't avenge defeats, yet expects the top top fights....****.....I don't really buy the needle thing, as he agreed to testing after....plus one of Mannys trainers, was a well known PED pusher...who funniuly enough, is in Mayweathers camp now (although think its more about spying on mannys camp)....

Del Lay Hoya and Cotto drained themselves for Manny...especially DLH who looked very weak....played into Mnanys hands, but if fighters agree, then cant blame the other fighter....Marquez is actually one of my all time favourite fighters....to me, he won 3 of their fights.....especially the fight previous to the KO win, how he wasn't given the decision, I don't know....but that's beauty of boxing, plenty of room to argue

Khan needs to fight Matteyese, Garcia, Thuram, Porter, Brook, Madiana.....I have each of them fighters winning


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Seeks1989 said:


> completely agree, I don't think either of them 'ducked' one another. Promoters and Politics and demands i.e. drug testing, who's the A side got the better of the negotiations in the past. Just glad its official now.
> 
> Think most agree it will be a Mayweather defence special and offensive in and out smart boxing and a points victory.
> 
> What's everyone guessing the PPV price will be? who's favourite to broadcast in the UK? I'm guessing it will be about £45.00 to buy Sky Sports PPV.


it'll be a sky sports event...price wise...I cant see it being any more than £25...cant wait til the undercard is announced....bound to have some big names on it


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Seeks1989 said:


> Is that cheap or to expensive mate? :whistling:


I think thats a bit steep mate, between £15-£25 I reckon

Think it will be down to the Casino for a few beers for this although everytime I always end up to drunk and either miss the boxing or they dont let me in lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

barsnack said:


> it'll be a sky sports event...price wise...I cant see it being any more than £25...cant wait til the undercard is announced....bound to have some big names on it


Hopefully GGG is on the undercard


----------



## Seeks1989 (Jul 3, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> I think thats a bit steep mate, between £15-£25 I reckon
> 
> Think it will be down to the Casino for a few beers for this although everytime I always end up to drunk and either miss the boxing or they dont let me in lol


I hope your right mate!

haha sounds like a good plan until your half cut and end up doing your nut in the casino, nothing worse chasing your money... always happens to me and end up leaving in a huff lol.


----------



## Seeks1989 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yeah agree with GGG on the under-card. Kell Brook and Amir Khan... is that happening at Wembley or what? Be good to see Anthony Joshua go over to the states and make waves too.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dizzeee said:


> Hopefully GGG is on the undercard


if GGG is on the undercard, then I hope its too raise his profile, for if Mayweather wins, he challenges GGG Next....if Mayweather wants 'GOT' Legacy, then that fight, and a win, will guarantee it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Seeks1989 said:


> Yeah agree with GGG on the under-card. Kell Brook and Amir Khan... is that happening at Wembley or what? Be good to see Anthony Joshua go over to the states and make waves too.


Khan tweeted today abuot fighting Adrien Boner....doubt it'll happen as they share the same manager and both are still having their profiles raised, so a fight and defeat, wouldn't be good for management......Brook fighting shortly, so should win...I hope they fight, would be massive.....imagine a Khan vs Brook headliner with Frampton vs Quigg....would sell Wembley out in seconds


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't buy the fear of needles bit,never did,you get cut in boxing and need stitches and it's not uncommon for fighters to need shots in there hands either


----------



## Patch-Adams (Sep 19, 2014)

I am nowhere near as excited as I would have been 5 years ago.

Expect Mayweather to win fairly comfortably.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

dont care just hope it ends in a knockout and not some boring fight won on points


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

barsnack said:


> if GGG is on the undercard, then I hope its too raise his profile, for if Mayweather wins, he challenges GGG Next....if Mayweather wants 'GOT' Legacy, then that fight, and a win, will guarantee it


'GOT' Legacy? What does that mean?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dizzeee said:


> 'GOT' Legacy? What does that mean?


haha, forgot to add the 'A'....Greatest Of All Time.....he always wears that stupid 'GOAT'


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

barsnack said:


> haha, forgot to add the 'A'....Greatest Of All Time.....he always wears that stupid 'GOAT'


Haha fud

Aye or the hat with TBE on it - The Best Ever.

As a wise man once said " The man is a Knob, But I quite like him "

James May


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

My head says Mayweather on points, but my heart says Manny by KO.


----------



## Saksen (Aug 8, 2014)

Bataz said:


> My head says Mayweather on points, but my heart says Manny by KO.


Words straight out of my mouth


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Saksen said:


> Words straight out of my mouth


Lol, there's about 5 documentaries about it on Sky On Demand I've watched them all, I'm becoming obsessed haha.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I want Pacquiao to win but I think Mayweather will get the victory.

Leo Santa Cruz is on the undercard too, potential future opponent for Carl Frampton.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> I want Pacquiao to win but I think Mayweather will get the victory.
> 
> Leo Santa Cruz is on the undercard too, potential future opponent for Carl Frampton.


hate Santa Cruz, simply because hes ****ing awesome to watch, yet last 4 fights have been against tomato cans...pretty disgraceful match making.....santa cruz, Frampton, quiqq, rigo...any of them match ups would be cracker


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

barsnack said:


> hate Santa Cruz, simply because hes ****ing awesome to watch, yet last 4 fights have been against tomato cans...pretty disgraceful match making.....santa cruz, Frampton, quiqq, rigo...any of them match ups would be cracker


This is becoming more and more commonplace in the sport as the management and advisors try to protect their investment rather than give the fans the fights they want to see. The four super bantamweights you mention there should at least have faced one of the others by now but it hasn't happened. To be fair to Rigondeaux he's called them all out, they're all just running scared from him or at least the managers are. It's not just those four though, it happens in all the weight divisions.

A couple of recent exceptions to this trend are the fights between Garcia vs Peterson and Matthysee vs Provodnikov.

However, take Khan for example. His management are so paranoid now about his glass jaw that they daren't put him in with anyone with any punching power. Since his KO loss to Garcia he's been matched up against: Molina, Colazzo, Diaz, Alexander and now Algieri. All five of these are notorious light hitters. Khan then has the balls to keep calling out Mayweather and Pacquiao as though he's somehow earned a shot by fighting second tier opponents. Khan has definitely improved under Virgil Hunter and his hand speed is second to none but he needs to beat some credible opponents before he can even be considered for Mayweather or Pacquiao. He needs to avenge his defeats to Garcia and/or Peterson plus take on a tier one opponent such as Thurman, Maidana, Matthysee or Lara. He can get the fight against Brook whenever he wants it so I can see why he's delaying that one for now. If he fights Brook now and loses then any chance of a big payday against Mayweather or Pacquiao is gone forever.


----------



## capt sweatpants (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm thinking and.hoping pacquaio... I just don't think mayweather has fought anyone as good as many and who can throw as many punches.. Pacquaio looks hungry again I know he has had a couple of defeats in.the past couple year but the shot that marquez knocked him out with would have put anyone to sleep and the bradly defeat was a joke many dominated I don't know what fight the judges had watched to give it to bradly... Either way it should be a hell of a tear up... I can't wait for this one


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

i'd like to see Manny win

cheers shaun


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> This is becoming more and more commonplace in the sport as the management and advisors try to protect their investment rather than give the fans the fights they want to see. The four super bantamweights you mention there should at least have faced one of the others by now but it hasn't happened. To be fair to Rigondeaux he's called them all out, they're all just running scared from him or at least the managers are. It's not just those four though, it happens in all the weight divisions.
> 
> A couple of recent exceptions to this trend are the fights between Garcia vs Peterson and Matthysee vs Provodnikov.
> 
> However, take Khan for example. His management are so paranoid now about his glass jaw that they daren't put him in with anyone with any punching power. Since his KO loss to Garcia he's been matched up against: Molina, Colazzo, Diaz, Alexander and now Algieri. All five of these are notorious light hitters. Khan then has the balls to keep calling out Mayweather and Pacquiao as though he's somehow earned a shot by fighting second tier opponents. Khan has definitely improved under Virgil Hunter and his hand speed is second to none but he needs to beat some credible opponents before he can even be considered for Mayweather or Pacquiao. He needs to avenge his defeats to Garcia and/or Peterson plus take on a tier one opponent such as Thurman, Maidana, Matthysee or Lara. He can get the fight against Brook whenever he wants it so I can see why he's delaying that one for now. If he fights Brook now and loses then any chance of a big payday against Mayweather or Pacquiao is gone forever.


couldn't agree more....funny how Dan Rafphel (ESPN Commentor) said Tim Bradley offered Khan a fight, and Khan turned it down 2 months ago. Khan came out stating how much of a lie it was, then the CEO of Showtime confirmed Khan was offered and turned the fight down. Mans a tramp. Only in boxing for the big pay-day (which I understand as only takes one punch to end a career and you need to make sure your family are safe, but Khan ****s on everyone elese)...Was reading RIGO Interview last week, he says hes coming to the UK in next month to follow Quigg around everywere, and calling him out......Frampton to be fair, has said Rigo is known as the best and rightfully so, so he wants to fight him soon to prove he is...But I see him fighting Quigg first, which I hope, cause its far too big to miss, especially now theres that many dangers in the divison

You see the Peterson vs Garcia fight????? Massive robbery...Garcia has lost 2 clear fights now (Herrera) but shady politics bought him the fight


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

capt sweatpants said:


> I'm thinking and.hoping pacquaio... I just don't think mayweather has fought anyone as good as many and who can throw as many punches.. Pacquaio looks hungry again I know he has had a couple of defeats in.the past couple year but the shot that marquez knocked him out with would have put anyone to sleep and the bradly defeat was a joke many dominated I don't know what fight the judges had watched to give it to bradly... Either way it should be a hell of a tear up... I can't wait for this one


thing is...Marquez punch would have put anyone to sleep, but its the fact Manny is wide open to counters, and there isn't a better counter puncher than Mayweather


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

barsnack said:


> couldn't agree more....funny how Dan Rafphel (ESPN Commentor) said Tim Bradley offered Khan a fight, and Khan turned it down 2 months ago. Khan came out stating how much of a lie it was, then the CEO of Showtime confirmed Khan was offered and turned the fight down. Mans a tramp. Only in boxing for the big pay-day (which I understand as only takes one punch to end a career and you need to make sure your family are safe, but Khan ****s on everyone elese)...Was reading RIGO Interview last week, he says hes coming to the UK in next month to follow Quigg around everywere, and calling him out......Frampton to be fair, has said Rigo is known as the best and rightfully so, so he wants to fight him soon to prove he is...But I see him fighting Quigg first, which I hope, cause its far too big to miss, especially now theres that many dangers in the divison
> 
> You see the Peterson vs Garcia fight????? Massive robbery...Garcia has lost 2 clear fights now (Herrera) but shady politics bought him the fight


Either Khan himself or his management rejected the IBF's offer of a final eliminator against Bradley for Brook's belt. Whichever it was is totally in line with how Khan's career has been going. Bradley would very likely beat Khan and probably Brook as well. I think the opponent for Bradley is now going to be Porter who Brook took the belt from anyway. Either way, I see Bradley coming through that fight and then beating Brook.

The Rigo/Quigg situation is quite amusing as Rigo is the WBA 'Super' (real) Champ, and Quigg is the WBA 'Regular' (pretend but holds a belt anyway) Champ. It's normal practice for the regular champ to fight the super champ for the real belt within two or three fights and to be forced to do so by the WBA. Somehow Quigg has managed to avoid this so far. The reason of course is obvious, he needs to be holding the belt to make the payday Frampton fight worthwhile, once he loses it the Frampton fight loses some of it's pull. This is why Hearn and Quigg are now desperately trying to secure the Frampton fight before Rigo forces the fight with Quigg and easily takes his belt. Hearn even went on Sky and made a live offer of £1.5m to Frampton in the hope that it would be too good an offer to turn down but he still rejected it. The fact is Quigg need Frampton more than Frampton need Quigg. Quigg is easily the weakest of the champs in that division.

Yes I saw Garcia vs Peterson. Total robbery I agree. Garcia has been on borrowed time for a long time now, he is there for the taking. Very overated, very reliant on his left hook, and had some very dodgy decisions go in his favour. Peterson won that fight no doubt about it. The next tier one opponent Garcia faces will beat him IMO. The problem is he will now fight fringe contenders for his next few fights if he can get away with it. The fact he remains unbeaten is almost unbelievable.

Before it went to the scorecards with Garcia vs Peterson there's footage of Garcia saying "I lost" to Peterson in the ring. He knew who'd won, I bet he couldn't believe his luck when the decision went his way.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

barsnack said:


> thing is...Marquez punch would have put anyone to sleep, but its the fact Manny is wide open to counters, and there isn't a better counter puncher than Mayweather


This!!

Also IMO Marquez was robbed in his previous fight with Manny yet Mayweather never even broke sweat when he fought Marquez.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Seeks1989 said:


> Is that cheap or to expensive mate? :whistling:


Reminds me of the early Tyson fights, staying up till 6am, pay the sky sports fee, only to bend down to open a beer and by the time you look up his opponent was flat on his back


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JohhnyC said:


> Reminds me of the early *Tyson fights, staying up till 6am, pay the sky sports fee, only to bend down to open a beer and by the time you look up his opponent was flat on his back*


sounds like a fight he had with a certain lady in a hotel room, which cost him a few years of freedom


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

A few years back this would have been an awesome fight, now it's as good as nailed on for Mayweather, and if he didn't feel that was the case he'd have carried on ducking it like he did when Manny was in his prime.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

spudsy said:


> A few years back this would have been an awesome fight, now it's as good as nailed on for Mayweather, and if he didn't feel that was the case he'd have carried on ducking it like he did when Manny was in his prime.


Yet Manny is 2 years younger :lol:

Cool Story though


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Muckshifter said:


> Love both fighters but want manny to win and if he does it will be because he drawn Mayweather into his type of fight and that can only be good from a viewers perspective.


Absolutely it will be a fight not Mayweather running around the ring engaging here and there


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Dizzeee said:


> Yet Manny is 2 years younger :lol:
> 
> Cool Story though


Age is not the most relevant factor to me though, Manny has taken loads more punishment than Mayweather and has had some brutal fights (and 17 more fights in his 18 months age difference) so yeah I would say he is not in his prime.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

spudsy said:


> Age is not the most relevant factor to me though, Manny has taken loads more punishment than Mayweather and has had some brutal fights (and 17 more fights in his 18 months age difference) so yeah I would say he is not in his prime.


So you genuinely believe that Mayweather has hand picked manny because he is finished?

Mayweather is getting hit more often in his recent fights and manny is still the gung ho work horse he's always been. I think if this benifits anyone its Manny.

If anyone is slowing its the older fighter of the 2.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Dizzeee said:


> So you genuinely believe that Mayweather has hand picked manny because he is finished?
> 
> Mayweather is getting hit more often in his recent fights and manny is still the gung ho work horse he's always been. I think if this benifits anyone its Manny.
> 
> If anyone is slowing its the older fighter of the 2.


No i'm not saying he was hand picked or it is anyway gonna be an easy fight.... I just think he's waited until he feels that the odds are stacked in his favour more, I never bought all that crap about the drug testing in the last negotiations, personally i'd love to see Mayweather lose his all precious 0 but I just can't see it.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Tickets sold out in 60 seconds and they reckon about a 1000 are for the boxing fans - the rest of the venue will be filled up with promoters/sponsors etc.

Also saw Kenny Bayliss is the ref.

While I didn't think Manny stood much of a chance before, I think he stands even less now. How that **** is allowed to referee such high profile fights baffles me.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Mr money has sooooo much to lose with his big 0 still in place but his biggest skill is defence and mannys is attack and he is a fighter so this will be a classic ?? My head say mayweather my heart wants manny


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

empzb said:


> Tickets sold out in 60 seconds and they reckon about a 1000 are for the boxing fans - the rest of the venue will be filled up with promoters/sponsors etc.
> 
> Also saw Kenny Bayliss is the ref.
> 
> While I didn't think Manny stood much of a chance before, I think he stands even less now. How that **** is allowed to referee such high profile fights baffles me.


Bayliss definitely favours Mayweather.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

spudsy said:


> No i'm not saying he was hand picked or it is anyway gonna be an easy fight.... I just think he's waited until he feels that the odds are stacked in his favour more, I never bought all that crap about the drug testing in the last negotiations, personally i'd love to see Mayweather lose his all precious 0 but I just can't see it.


all fighters are guilty of this....The hand picked argument is only valid if the person your fighting is a 3rd tier fighter (Khan the greatest example of fighting guys not a elite level....Garcia fighting Herre....Scott Quigg last few opponents....Cotto recently etc)...Manny is guilty of this (Rios and that catch weight against DLH).....Mayweather fights world champions (who normally outweight him - Madiana reported 20ilbs bigger on fight night), and top fighters coming of huge wins....that's the difference....Mayweather record is fooking excellent...People forget he fought fighters like Alvarez and DLH, and gave up huge weight differences in doing so, and at a time both figters where strong


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

barsnack said:


> all fighters are guilty of this....The hand picked argument is only valid if the person your fighting is a 3rd tier fighter (Khan the greatest example of fighting guys not a elite level....Garcia fighting Herre....Scott Quigg last few opponents....Cotto recently etc)...Manny is guilty of this (Rios and that catch weight against DLH).....Mayweather fights world champions (who normally outweight him - Madiana reported 20ilbs bigger on fight night), and top fighters coming of huge wins....that's the difference....Mayweather record is fooking excellent...People forget he fought fighters like Alvarez and DLH, and gave up huge weight differences in doing so, and at a time both figters where strong


This is a fair point and I agree with it.

However, there is a case to be made that he dodged both Margarito and Paul Williams earlier in his career. It seems Mayweather avoids opponents based on how their style would suit his own, not on how successful they are at the time. The styles of both these fighters wouldn't suit Mayweather at all.

He also never fought Casamayor but I think he would have beaten him anyway.

Mayweather vs a prime Kostya Tzu would have been a great bout, some say he dodged that match up too.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

barsnack said:


> all fighters are guilty of this....The hand picked argument is only valid if the person your fighting is a 3rd tier fighter (Khan the greatest example of fighting guys not a elite level....Garcia fighting Herre....Scott Quigg last few opponents....Cotto recently etc)...Manny is guilty of this (Rios and that catch weight against DLH).....Mayweather fights world champions (who normally outweight him - Madiana reported 20ilbs bigger on fight night), and top fighters coming of huge wins....that's the difference....Mayweather record is fooking excellent...People forget he fought fighters like Alvarez and DLH, and gave up huge weight differences in doing so, and at a time both figters where strong


Didn't the Alvarez fight happen at a Mayweather imposed catchweight that Canelo hadn't fought at for a few years previously?

Not taking anything away from catchweight fighting. I'm sure all parties agree to it and don't think it will make a huge difference to them.

Manny also IMO has fought more dangerous opponents. Mayweather has been very good with the timings of picking his opponents I'd argue that bar Castillo, Zab, DLH and more recently Maidana (slugger perfect for him), Cotto (another slugger perfect for him) there aren't many more I'd regard as genuine threats to him . Manny on the other hand has jumped up the divisions, and gone in with top 5's not just beating but often decimating and usually of more varied skills. When you think Mayweather avoided Margarito - Manny ruined him, Clottey was held in regard, Barrera, Morales, JMM, Cotto, Bradley were all in their peak and had different attributes to test him.

Mayweather has been used to fighting in his comfort zone the majority of his career.

I'm not taking anything away from Floyd. He's excellent. Makes himself a small target and his timing and coordination is something to behold - maybe even that he's made opponents look like it's comfort. I just can't help but think had a JMM fight happened 10 years ago, or a Manny fight 5 years ago, or even Khan rather than some of his more recent fights.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> Bayliss definitely favours Mayweather.


its a big advantage for mayweather if bayliss doesnt let pacuiao fight on the inside,

if you remember the hatton fight against mayweather,

that ref joe cortez didnt let hatton fight on the inside...


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Heihachi said:


> its a big advantage for mayweather if bayliss doesnt let pacuiao fight on the inside,
> 
> if you remember the hatton fight against mayweather,
> 
> that ref joe cortez didnt let hatton fight on the inside...


That's exactly my point. Bayliss has a habit of separating the fighters as soon as the action involves even a slight degree of clinching. He does this more so in Mayweather's fights IMO.

I'm all for separating the fighters if nothing is going on during clinching but Bayliss almost takes inside boxing completely out of the equation when it's a perfectly valid aspect of the sport.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

The Lifter said:


> That's exactly my point. Bayliss has a habit of separating the fighters as soon as the action involves even a slight degree of clinching. He does this more so in Mayweather's fights IMO.
> 
> I'm all for separating the fighters if nothing is going on during clinching but Bayliss almost takes inside boxing completely out of the equation when it's a perfectly valid aspect of the sport.


i was a massive mayweather fan but it gets to a point where you just get bored of him winning 12 round decisions,

i like fighters who go toe to toe, floyd does look like he has been training extra hard for this fight, you seen him chopping down the trees? lol

got to give it to him whether you like or or not, he works really hard...

in this fight pacquiao's foot work will be key, hatton caused floyd problems first few rounds because of his foot work,

maidana in the last two fights at points was out jabbing mayweather and even rocked him in the second fight,

manny does have speed and him being a southpaw will cause floyd some problems, especially with the amount of punches he throws...


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

MissMartinez said:


> That fight was a disaster, Floyd spent half his time crouched or turning to leave the back of his head open so Hatton would have to stop or be at risk of foul.


the mayweather team put pressure on the ref before the hatton fight complaining about hatton getting too rough,

i can understand why mayweather did it, you know its all apart of the game i suppose lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Apparently because I'm changing to Virgin on May 17th, I can't book any box office content, ie the bloody fight!!

Been on the phone for ages and got nowhere apart from them suggesting I cancel my cancellation and pay another month subscription as well as the price of the fight, then cancel again lol!

What an absolute joke. I'm still a paying Sky customer and can't order the fight? So fvcked off right now and the tren is making me even worse lol!!!!!

Sky, you are a bunch of fvcking cvnts.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Sharpy76 said:


> Apparently because I'm changing to Virgin on May 17th, I can't book any box office content, ie the bloody fight!!
> 
> Been on the phone for ages and got nowhere apart from them suggesting I cancel my cancellation and pay another month subscription as well as the price of the fight, then cancel again lol!
> 
> ...


You'll be able to live stream it from plenty of sites anyway mate, sod giving Sky £20.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

spudsy said:


> You'll be able to live stream it from plenty of sites anyway mate, sod giving Sky £20.


I suppose so but I'll have to dust off the laptop as I can't watch it on my iPad. Haven't used my laptop for ages!

Would rather pay the money and watch it in HD on my big screen tbh, oh well...

Sky can kiss my left b0llock now the cvnts.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I suppose so but I'll have to dust off the laptop as I can't watch it on my iPad. Haven't used my laptop for ages!
> 
> Would rather pay the money and watch it in HD on my big screen tbh, oh well...
> 
> Sky can kiss my left b0llock now the cvnts.


Try Front Row Sports mate. all a side Team Pac-Man for me! :2guns:


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

I havent watched boxing Since the Clones Cyclone was doing the rounds ... but having watched the best of Mayweather and Pacquiao and given Pacquiao avoids the gangster bling i hope he knocks out Mayweather.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Manny


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

From 1.02


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

hey peeps heres a link for the third episode is anyone wants to watch it...

Inside Mayweather v Pacquiao Episode 3


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone know where to find some stream links for this fight?


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

hey peeps, here a link for the Mayweather vs Pacquiao weigh in tonight if anyone wants to watch it...

HBO youtube channel






Showtime youtube channel






not sure if its the same coverage but i thought id post both the links,

coverage starts in about an hour and a half...


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

is it midnight tonight or tomorrow? :confused1:


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Bora said:


> is it midnight tonight or tomorrow? :confused1:


Should be tomorrow, so sunday for us in europe I believe.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Nara said:


> Should be tomorrow, so sunday for us in europe I believe.


cheers


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nara said:


> Should be tomorrow, so sunday for us in europe I believe.


the undercard doesnt look all that to be honest, so more interested in just the main event...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Weigh in now on live Sky Sports News


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Just watching it now. First fight in years I've been genuinely excited about. On a side note just heard Jon Jones has been stripped of his UFC belt. Great weekend already


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

FelonE said:


> From 1.02


Tysons a dick....funny how mayweather is hated for his violence against women, yet Tyson is loved even though hes a dirty rapist


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Bora said:


> cheers


5am sunday uk time


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Seeks1989 said:


> Who has everyone got for this fight?
> 
> Personally I think its 5 years too late, but will still be watching it May 2nd!
> 
> ...


Fight would of been years ago but manny refused random drug tests in the build up, i'd go for maywheather for his pre class and the fact you cant hit the guy but id love to see manny knock him dwn early on and make it a real fight


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> Tysons a dick....funny how mayweather is hated for his violence against women, yet Tyson is loved even *though hes a dirty rapist*


last guy who brought that up almost got killed


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

banzi said:


> last guy who brought that up almost got killed


The horrible **** just doesn't like to be reminded what he is.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> last guy who brought that up almost got killed


hahaha I mind this....the reporter handled it well, after Tyson turned on him


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

sauliuhas said:


> 5am sunday uk time


I'm sure its 4am?


----------



## Mr Samsung (Apr 21, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The horrible **** just doesn't like to be reminded what he is.


Which was fuk all. Yes he was convicted. But I honestly don't think he did it. She also had had previous for lying about rape before also accusing Tyson. It wouldn't be the first time in history someone has been convicted for something they never done.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I'm sure its 4am?


The doors will open at the venue at 2pm local time, with the first bout scheduled at 3pm. The main event will start five hours later at around 8pm.

Las Vegas is eight hours behind the UK which means Mayweather vs Pacquiao will not begin in this country until around *4am on Sunday at UK time*.

What time does the Mayweather vs Pacquiao fight start on Saturday and what channel can I watch it on? - Telegraph


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Mayweather on points


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Mayweather simply because he's referenced in Nikki Manja's massively over sexual version of Anaconda..


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mr Samsung said:


> Which was fuk all. Yes he was convicted. But I honestly don't think he did it. She also had had previous for lying about rape before also accusing Tyson. It wouldn't be the first time in history someone has been convicted for something they never done.


The guy had allegations of sexual assaults going back years, before he was famous. He was a ****ing horrible little bully. He was an exciting boxer but he was massively overrated , he bottled every fight he had with other great boxers.


----------



## sledgehammer123 (Dec 14, 2013)

Pacquiao is +165.


----------



## Mr Samsung (Apr 21, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The guy had allegations of sexual assaults going back years, before he was famous. He was a ****ing horrible little bully. He was an exciting boxer but he was massively overrated , he bottled every fight he had with other great boxers.


Tyson didn't rape Desiree Washington. Read up on it in some Tyson books, especially the one by Peter Heller. She had a history of claiming rape, even as a teenager when she was ashamed of herself and afraid of her father's judgement of her having sex. Not to mention the only evidence she had of rape were to abrasions on her vagina (which happens when a 220 pound man has sex with a 90 pound girl, especially Mike Tyson, as he was known to like rough sex), and her half-assed story of rape (which changed multiple times and was full of holes). You mean to tell me a woman is going to get raped at 2 AM in a hotel room and not a peep is going to be heard?

Honestly pal, it's quite clear you know absolutely fuk all about boxing, stick to lifting weights:laugh:

He is actually underrated not overrated, to the average joe that knows fuk all about boxing(yourself, no offence not your fault) they think all Mike Tyson had was power. But to the rest of us who are more than a casual fan know fine well that apart from his unreal punching power, an early Tyson using Peek-a-boo technique was a beast he had everything he had hand speed, great combos, amazing head movement, great foot speed and for a small guy he had a very good jab. He was one of the most skilled boxers in heavyweight history.

He bottled every fight did he? He was only 21 years old when he became the world heavyweight champion. Sure the heavyweight division wasn't the strongest it had been but he was destroying grown men when was still basically a kid. Prime Mike Tyson 85-90 was an incredible boxer, once Cus D'Amato died and Don King entered, his life was on a downwards spiral. He was way way past his best by the time he thought Holyfield or Lewis.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Ring walks scheduled for 4am so in reality will be more like 5am


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

loads of the bookies have enhanced odds on:

Enhanced Price Offer With PaddyPower

Choose Your Offer - Mayweather v Pacquiao - Coral.co.uk |Coral Promotions - Coral Promotions

can bet £10 with paddpower on mayweather at 4/1=£50 back if he wins

£5 on pac with coral at 10/1=£55 if he wins

£3 on a draw somewhere at 16/1=£51 if it wins

Atleast £32 profit just with those 2 and you'll get free bets with ones that lose, loads of others doing it if you google 'mayweather enhanced odds'


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

£5 on pacman to win and £5 on pacman to win by KO, tko or dq!


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> loads of the bookies have enhanced odds on:
> 
> Enhanced Price Offer With PaddyPower
> 
> ...


32 profit..bitch please i've already locked in 100 guaranteed no matter the outcome 

full time matched better here haha


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mr Samsung said:


> Tyson didn't rape Desiree Washington. Read up on it in some Tyson books, especially the one by Peter Heller. She had a history of claiming rape, even as a teenager when she was ashamed of herself and afraid of her father's judgement of her having sex. Not to mention the only evidence she had of rape were to abrasions on her vagina (which happens when a 220 pound man has sex with a 90 pound girl, especially Mike Tyson, as he was known to like rough sex), and her half-assed story of rape (which changed multiple times and was full of holes). You mean to tell me a woman is going to get raped at 2 AM in a hotel room and not a peep is going to be heard?
> 
> Honestly pal, it's quite clear you know absolutely fuk all about boxing, stick to lifting weights:laugh:
> 
> ...


I love the way you can categorically state he didn't do it. Like you were in the room with him! What is it about my statement you didn't like? I don't know whether he raped her or not. Same as you.

He was a bully, there are numerous incidents of him throwing his weight around outside of the ring.

I said I think he was overrated. I do. His record is nothing special, there are very few stand out fighters he beat. Holmes was miles past his best, Spinks was a blown up light heavy and Berbick was a one trick pony. Tyson was a good fighter, an exciting fighter, but one of the greats? GTFO. I agree he had amazing power, footwork, movement. The problem was what did he do when his opponent didn't run. Wasn't fazed by him?

If you think because he had 5 good years in a career that spanned 20 he was an all time great then fair enough, but to me that's not the stuff of greats.

The daft thing is, ask anyone on the street who knows **** all about the sport for an all time top 10 and Tyson will be in it. Ask anyone who GENUINELY knows about the sport and he's be no where near.

I have boxed and been a fan of the sport for over 25 years, so I'm not really going to be too upset by someone on a board telling me I know nothing and to lift weights:lol:


----------



## Mr Samsung (Apr 21, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> I love the way you can categorically state he didn't do it. Like you were in the room with him! What is it about my statement you didn't like? I don't know whether he raped her or not. Same as you.
> 
> He was a bully, there are numerous incidents of him throwing his weight around outside of the ring.
> 
> ...


The fact you had to state your weren't upset just tells me you were:laugh: No need to be upset, that wasn't my intention fs, put your dummy back :lol:

The 80's is now referred to as the forgotten era for heavyweights. Tyson could only face what was about. He pretty much cleaned out the division., had some solid wins over Ruddock, Tubbs, Berbick, and Tucker.

Many professional boxers will have Mike Tyson in there top ten best heavyweights ever, to even say otherwise is just ridiculous. Prime v prime many will have him much higher because as I said in his prime, whether it was 5 years or 20 years, he was an incredibly skilled boxer with ferocious punching power, one of the quickest heavyweights ever and a great defence.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Mr Samsung said:


> The fact you had to state your weren't upset just tells me you were:laugh: No need to be upset, that wasn't my intention fs, put your dummy back :lol:
> 
> The 80's is now referred to as the forgotten era for heavyweights. Tyson could only face what was about. He pretty much cleaned out the division., had some solid wins over Ruddock, Tubbs, Berbick, and Tucker.
> 
> Many professional boxers will have Mike Tyson in there top ten best heavyweights ever, to even say otherwise is just ridiculous. Prime v prime many will have him much higher because as I said in his prime, whether it was 5 years or 20 years, he was an incredibly skilled boxer with ferocious punching power, one of the quickest heavyweights ever and a great defence.


Yeah you got me mate I was so mad I kicked the **** out of the neighbours cat. Have a look back, it was you who took exception to my post. All I stated was that I think he was overrated.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Tyson does have some strange ideas about women though. Here is how he referred to 2008 vice presidential candidate of the United states.Sarah Palin.Talking about a man 'shifting her womb' and 'ripping her'. Not language I have ever used, nor have I ever heard it.Anyones mates talking about 'ripping women'?






I don't believe he raped that particular woman he went to jail for though, something was really off with all that,when I read through details of that case and what occured in court and in the appeals hearings. He is not my favourite fighter by any stretch of the imagination, frazier, foreman and ali, those three were something special. Iam sure real boxing historians will know of more. I watch fraziers fights time after time.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Ive bought it, but ive heard its not on till like 3am. Does anyone know of there's any truth in this? Not sure if you can record it on sky.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Ive bought it, but ive heard its not on till like 3am. Does anyone know of there's any truth in this? Not sure if you can record it on sky.


Most likely won't start until around 4am


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Ive bought it, but ive heard its not on till like 3am. Does anyone know of there's any truth in this? Not sure if you can record it on sky.


Closer to 4:30 by the time main event starts


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Closer to 4:30 by the time main event starts


Holy sh1t :blink:


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Build ups already started on sky sports,I just need a sh1t load of coffee now


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Holy sh1t :blink:


If you have paid for it stay up and watch. I'm not a huge boxing fan - but I'll be watching this.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I prob will, but its my other half not sure if he'll be back in time so wondered if you can record box office stuff. Xx



sammym said:


> If you have paid for it stay up and watch. I'm not a huge boxing fan - but I'll be watching this.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I prob will, but its my other half not sure if he'll be back in time so wondered if you can record box office stuff. Xx


I think you can - Sky Help: Ordering a Sky Box Office movie or event

Make sure you enjoy it!!! Your poor fella will already know the result but he will still get to see the action.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I prob will, but its my other half not sure if he'll be back in time so wondered if you can record box office stuff. Xx


It's repeated again later in the day


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sammym said:


> I think you can - Sky Help: Ordering a Sky Box Office movie or event
> 
> Make sure you enjoy it!!! Your poor fella will already know the result but he will still get to see the action.


Thanks matey


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

So, those who are staying up to watch... Who do you want to win and who do you think will win???

I hope for a Manny win but head says Mayweather.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Chunkee said:


> So, those who are staying up to watch... Who do you want to win and who do you think will win???
> 
> I hope for a Manny win but head says Mayweather.


I'm staying up, did my first pre workout 30 mins ago lol

Manny FTW just to see money's reaction


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> I'm staying up, did my first *pre workout* 30 mins ago lol
> 
> Manny FTW just to see money's reaction


Boss that 

I'm enjoying 7 year old red wine and Heineken... how i roll :lol:

Do hope Manny can dig up the performance of a lifetime.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Pacman to win


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Double Post.


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

Just put on,

manny to win in 4th round

£400 return from £10.

just for the hell ov it :clap:


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

DGM said:


> Just put on,
> 
> manny to win in 4th round
> 
> ...


I would have gone with round 8


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

not long left now


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

In all honestly I think that Mayweather will win, I would love to see Pacquiao win tho.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Heihachi said:


> not long left now


Been sat in the same seat since 8pm... Feels like an age away.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chunkee said:


> Been sat in the same seat since 8pm... Feels like an age away.


if pacman knocks out mayweather which i got a feeling he will do,

than its all worth it i suppose lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Heihachi said:


> not long left now


Only potentially 3hrs lol

Poor cvnts on the undercard fighting to an empty room


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

DappaDonDave said:


> Only potentially 3hrs lol
> 
> Poor cvnts on the undercard fighting to an empty room


the whole undercard is sh*t,

the mayweather canelo fight had a good undercard and vibe to the undercard,

this one is just dead lol


----------



## DGM (Mar 16, 2013)

what the hell is an undercard?


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Fvcks sake.

Decided to watch with my Dad and Bro on PPV rather than the pub...

... Both asleep!! Just me watching **** undercard and drinking cans on my own :-(


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Undercard had to be sh1t to leave enough wedge for the main event


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Undercard had to be sh1t to leave enough wedge for the main event


Probably an element of truth to that... Never looked at it that way.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

DGM said:


> what the hell is an undercard?


Fights before the fight you want to watch


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Snake said:


> Fvcks sake.
> 
> Decided to watch with my Dad and Bro on PPV rather than the pub...
> 
> ... Both asleep!! Just me watching **** undercard and drinking cans on my own :-(


Grab some washing up liquid and squirt it down as many gaps in your dads/brothers clothing you can... Entertain yourself while drinking them cans


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chunkee said:


> Probably an element of truth to that... Never looked at it that way.


Looks like they've hand picked fights that looked likely to go the distance as well,wouldn't want mayweather and bieber to have to rush to the ring haha


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Chunkee said:


> Grab some washing up liquid and squirt it down as many gaps in your dads/brothers clothing you can... Entertain yourself while drinking them cans


Not a bad idea!

At the rate I'm sinking these Stella cans, I'll probably be asleep soon too and we'll all miss the main event


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Looks like they've hand picked fights that looked likely to go the distance as well,wouldn't want mayweather and bieber to have to rush to the ring haha


Indeed mate... At this rate though the ring walks will be after 5am. My daughter wakes at 6:30... Wish me luck


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Chunkee said:


> Indeed mate... At this rate though the ring walks will be after 5am. My daughter wakes at 6:30... Wish me luck


Sounds like your gonna have a tired morning,I'm not sure how much more coffee I can drink


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Sounds like your gonna have a tired morning,I'm not sure how much more coffee I can drink


I'm on red wine meself, had a few ciders and beers 'yesterday afternoon'

In chill mode now... Get some dude, must have some booze lying around


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Snake said:


> Not a bad idea!
> 
> At the rate I'm sinking these Stella cans, I'll probably be asleep soon too and we'll all miss the main event


I actually missed an entire main event years ago by falling asleep. When Tyson bit Holyfield's ear off... Still gutted to this day over that, haha.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I've woke up mid fight a few times over the years,atleast this one will go a good distance,lost count of how many times I sat up all night to watch Tyson blow someone out in 5 minutes


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

So tired  hope the Mrs isn't expecting a lie in and me to have the nipper in the morn as it shall not be happening


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Trensomnia ftw!!

Actually grateful I couldn't sleep for a change lol.

Bit of a ****e stream but after Sky fvcked me over, I gotta take what I can right?

C'mon MANNY!!!!!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Yawnsville, it's like watching girls slap each other!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Yawnsville, it's like watching girls slap each other!


But not as much of a turn on


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Decent quality stream here if anyone needs it: Watch Mayweather vs Pacquiao on PPV Live Stream


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Set myself an alarm, fvck watching that undercard lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

in.jpg


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Sitting watching this in bed with the Mrs. Just went to make a Coffee and she woke up. And she tried to turn it off... Good job I'm not a violent man!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Pacman to win, ko in the third


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

sammym said:


> Sitting watching this in bed with the Mrs. Just went to make a Coffee and she woke up. And she tried to turn it off... Good job I'm not a violent man!


Fvck that, I'm downstairs on the sofa.

Not the best set up but hey ho I weren't missing this for anything!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Pac looks like he's a kid going downstairs on Christmas day!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

And mayweather looks like he's crapping his shorts...

Plus...I hope someone punches bieber


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> And mayweather looks like he's crapping his shorts...
> 
> Plus...I hope someone punches bieber


Lol. most of the crowd bood Mayweather when he came out.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone got decent stream?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Anyone got decent stream?


Couple of pages back mate. Quick!


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Anyone got decent stream?


Watch Mayweather vs Pacquiao on PPV Live Stream

Good quality not 100% stable.

Using this as a backup , stable but spanish low quality.

Server 2 Liga | M3U8 CC2TV


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

manny needs to corner him


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Mayweather looks so tense. But think he's two rounds up now


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Pac can't land anything


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Pac can't land anything


Money got shook then!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Better from pac but needs to up the tempo


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Manny needs to keep throwing punches..


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

BORING !


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

**** or bust for pac...


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Manny needs to keep throwing punches..


I think he needs to go for the knockout.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

pacman needs a knockout now. Can't see it happening. Might not be "entertaining" but Mayweather has fought his fight.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Manny will knockout Mayweather.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

****ing sky has crashed!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

BAd times but you missed nothing !


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Now I remember why I don't bother staying up for mayweather fights. Obv every judge will give him every round anyway


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

mayweather did his usual boring job lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

manny didnt land anywhere near enough punches, poor showing imo


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

No KO then. He's undefeated for a reason


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

zyphy said:


> manny didnt land anywhere near enough punches, poor showing imo


No where near the intensity people expected ffs


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2015)

It's called schooling your opponent. Floyd had him in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Didn't think it was possible but I actually hate Mayweather even more now, what a c0ck.

Fight was utter ****e, boring as fvck.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Didn't think it was possible but I actually hate Mayweather even more now, what a c0ck.
> 
> .


dont worry, most of the crowd do too


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

These small guys should be forced to stand still like heavyweight sluggers...much more fun!

All that hype...

fury v klitscho next...


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

its a pity to see Pacquiao think he won the fight. As much as id have liked it , he very clearly lost it.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

watched it all, little disappointing, was expecting more from the Mexican

Crowd thought Mayweather is a d#ck, he is


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> watched it all, little disappointing, was expecting more from the Mexican
> 
> Crowd thought Mayweather is a d#ck, he is


mexican?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

zyphy said:


> mexican?


haha yeah sorry! Filipino, looking at history of boxers on wiki


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fck sake.. I must have been watching a different fight to the ****er commentators though i didn't see any domination whatsoever I watched a close fight and where was mayweather's point reduction in 3/4/5 for the constant grabbing and holding him down even after being warned about 4 times? Pac grabbed him probably about two times throughout the whole fight. Floyd obviously got the win but not domination at all!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I thought mayweather by 4 rounds was a fair score


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

was a **** fight for what it was hyped up to be, Pacquiao had floyd in the first few rounds..then just ran out of gas.

then mayweather just played his normal game of jab jab dance around the ring for the last 6-7 rounds knowing he had alreaady won on points decision

so wouldnt take any chances, so ran around the ring the whole time and threw a punch when needed...but i guess that feminine bitch side must of come out of

him being around justin beiber so much.

where as Pacquiao actually wanted to fight hence why he is a "boxer" sure he was just chasing mayweather from like round 6 onwards.

i feel sorry for Pacquiao, if floyd actually had a pair of balls and stepped up to fight we would see just how good he really is...but i guess his record speaks for itself.

this is why we need guys like mike tyson back in the ring to actually watch a good viscous technical fight!

also feel sorry for the people who payed 10's of thousands to be there to watch that...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Freeby0 said:


> Fck sake.. I must have been watching a different fight to the ****er commentators though i didn't see any domination whatsoever I watched a close fight and where was mayweather's point reduction in 3/4/5 for the constant grabbing and holding him down even after being warned about 4 times? Pac grabbed him probably about two times throughout the whole fight. Floyd obviously got the win but not domination at all!


the stats tell a different story tbh, and when you consider the styles of both fighters the stats dont read well for manny


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> where as Pacquiao actually wanted to fight hence why he is a "boxer" sure he was just chasing mayweather from like round 6 onwards.
> 
> i feel sorry for Pacquiao, if floyd actually had a pair of balls and stepped up to fight we would see just how good he really is...but i guess his record speaks for itself.


im far from Floyd's biggest fan but this is a load of tripe lol

mayweather threw and landed more punches than manny


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

zyphy said:


> im far from Floyd's biggest fan but this is a load of tripe lol


i know, hight difference, footwork, movement etc etc

i just felt it was a let down of a fight...i just dont like floyds style of fighting once he knows hes got the rounds and points.

just boring to me..that isnt what boxing is about.

just my opinion.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> These small guys should be forced to stand still like heavyweight sluggers...much more fun!
> 
> All that hype...
> 
> fury v klitscho next...


That might be good but klitscho doesn't stand and fight either.....jab jab hold jab jab straight right hold boring as fvck but it works for him


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

big respect to mayweather took manny to the cleaners,

i expected more from manny but mayweathers game plan for coming forward ad being aggressive was well thought out...

what a legend big props to mayweather


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Floyd was just too good, bit gutted I thought Pacquiao might have been able to catch him. Mayweather just did what he had to do. Fair play he got the win though


----------



## Mr Samsung (Apr 21, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> was a **** fight for what it was hyped up to be, Pacquiao had floyd in the first few rounds..then just ran out of gas.
> 
> then mayweather just played his normal game of jab jab dance around the ring for the last 6-7 rounds knowing he had alreaady won on points decision
> 
> ...


If Floyd had balls then this fight would of happened 6 years ago when it shouldn't of happened and Floyd shat a brick. There no doubt Floyd deserved the win tonight, it wasn't a great performances from him but he edged more rounds.

I'll never show him the respect I could've shown him simply because he's waited like a predator till Pacquiao was by his best then pounced. He knew he'd win this fight most of us did. I don't think he knew he would've 6 years ago and that's why he avoided it.


----------



## Mr Samsung (Apr 21, 2014)

Heihachi said:


> big respect to mayweather took *manny to the cleaners*,
> 
> i expected more from manny but mayweathers game plan for coming forward ad being aggressive was well thought out...
> 
> what a legend big props to mayweather


No he didn't:laugh: He won deservedly though, but he was good at best. Manny was crap.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Floyd makes great fighters look ordinary. He's been doing it for 16 years. His fights are never classics but defensively he is on another level.

I know he has a contract, but really there is no point in another fight in September. It would just be an anti-climax now.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Admittedly I don't watch or know that much about boxing and I'm sure the people who look at the technical side of it will slate me but I found maywether as boring as feck, spent most of the fight running and if running away is a great part of boxing they should make the ring 10 times bigger


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Mayweathers a smaller , better audley harrison !. he hates to be hit you can see it on his face and wants to save his looks . But, he can actually win and go fights without actually being hit.

The UK crowd booed audley and he was a joke , same with mayweather - although alot less of a joke based on success


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mayweather has won because of hugging. Looks like judges have counted the hugs not the punches. Pac is the winner for me


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Mayweather has won because of hugging. Looks like judges have counted the hugs not the punches. Pac is the winner for me


Mayweather landed 148 punches. Pacquiao 81. Not a great fight but Mayweather won. No doubt


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Deserved winner and not sure anyone in their right mind can disagree but wasn't a 118-110 fight IMO.

But damn his fights are boring, I'd much rather watch guys like Berrera vs Morales go toe 2 toe for 12 rounds.

Floyds fights just disappoint most people but he's undoubtedly great at what he does. Hope his final fight is against someone who is hungry for it tho


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Mayweather landed 148 punches. Pacquiao 81. Not a great fight but Mayweather won. No doubt


If those stats are correct neither of them should get paid,


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

$1.5million for each punch he landed.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Hate Mayweather as a person, but as a boxer he has my respect. Never let Manny get to work. Judges cards were a fair reflection of the fight.

All the people saying that Mayweather was running must have been watching a different fight. It's boxing. Not 2am pub car park brawling. Boring, yes. And glad I never paid £20 for it. But Mayweather dominated.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> If those stats are correct neither of them should get paid,


Mayweather vs. Pacquiao results: Final fight stats - Bloody Elbow


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

anyone know a good site that will stream the highlights/replay the fight?


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

I feel sorry for anyone who bought this fight on PPV expecting it to be anything more than it was.

It was always going to be a glorified sparring session with Mayweather winning comfortably on points.

Pacquiao is a shot fighter if you ask me. No where near the level he was at 5 years ago when he was stopping the likes of de la Hoya, Hatton and Cotto. That's when this fight should've happened.

Although he's a year younger than Mayweather, Pacman has more miles on the clock. In Boxing, it's not always how old you are, but how many tough fights you've been in. The loss to Bradley and the Marquez KO are testament to his decline. Pacquiao no longer has the "spring" that he used to have in his legs, his ability to close the distance and his hand-speed - his reflexes - has deminished as has his head movement.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

000 said:


> anyone know a good site that will stream the highlights/replay the fight?


All over the torrent sites already


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Hate Mayweather as a person, but as a boxer he has my respect. Never let Manny get to work. Judges cards were a fair reflection of the fight.
> 
> All the people saying that Mayweather was running must have been watching a different fight. It's boxing. Not 2am pub car park brawling. Boring, yes. And glad I never paid £20 for it. But Mayweather dominated.


Acutally it was £24.95 I got charged! I havent subscribed to pay for view since Calzaghe (sp?) was fighting.The brutal truth is, that Manny didnt change his tactics, or was unable to adapt to Floyds style.The guys unbeaten.Last night demonstrated why.He did enough to win.Thats all any fighter at this level wants to do.It maybe less than the Viewers want, but all the fighters want to do is win and preserve himself.Rightly in my view.Although If the ref had dropped him a point for holding it might have been a more dynamic fight.


----------



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> All over the torrent sites already


can't seem to find anything anywhere without having to download


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Still remains unbeaten unlike his wife.

I saw a marathon and a hugging match.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

geeby112 said:


> Still remains unbeaten unlike his wife.
> 
> I saw a marathon and a hugging match.


Someone needs to inform him you hug your wife and punch your opponent not the other way round haha


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Acutally it was £24.95 I got charged! I havent subscribed to pay for view since Calzaghe (sp?) was fighting.The brutal truth is, that Manny didnt change his tactics, or was unable to adapt to Floyds style.The guys unbeaten.Last night demonstrated why.He did enough to win.Thats all any fighter at this level wants to do.It maybe less than the Viewers want, but all the fighters want to do is win and preserve himself.Rightly in my view.Although If the ref had dropped him a point for holding it might have been a more dynamic fight.


My feelings exactly mate. The onus was on Manny to figure Floyd out. Everyone knew what Floyd would do, I personally thought Manny may have been able to pressure Floyd enough to get through. But again Floyd defensively was too good, his counter punching is still unrivalled.

Floyd does run, he always has, but the fact he landed almost twice as many punches as Manny tells you why he won the fight.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jboy67 said:


> was a **** fight for what it was hyped up to be, Pacquiao had floyd in the first few rounds..then just ran out of gas.
> 
> then mayweather just played his normal game of jab jab dance around the ring for the last 6-7 rounds knowing he had alreaady won on points decision
> 
> ...


Boxing is the art of hitting without getting hit....you want a slug fest,watch MMA or go to your nearest Weatherspoons

Mayweather is the greatest fighter....incredible


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

toecutter said:


> I feel sorry for anyone who bought this fight on PPV expecting it to be anything more than it was.
> 
> It was always going to be a glorified sparring session with Mayweather winning comfortably on points.
> 
> ...


your stupid


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

barsnack said:


> your stupid


Your stupider


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> All over the torrent sites already


full fight here

https://www.facebook.com/BoxeoTijuana?fref=photo


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

barsnack said:


> Boxing is the art of hitting without getting hit....you want a slug fest,watch MMA or go to your nearest Weatherspoons
> 
> Mayweather is the greatest fighter....incredible


That's what I don't get. If people just want to see two men stand in the middle of the ring and slug it out then you can watch white collar boxing. The pro game is so much more than that.

I don't find Floyd particularly entertaining and I hoped Pacquiao would beat him but I can appreciate what he does and how good he is at it. It's up to his opponents to figure out how to beat him, and after nearly 2 decades no one has. He is the greatest of this generation.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Mayweather has won because of hugging. Looks like judges have counted the hugs not the punches. Pac is the winner for me


Lol did you even watch the fight


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I think the only chance anyone has to beat Mayweather is to fight exactly like him.

It would end up with the referee making them fight as neither would commit to a punch otherwise.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

zyphy said:


> Lol did you even watch the fight


Should have gone to specsavers


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

MR RIGSBY said:


> That's what I don't get. If people just want to see two men stand in the middle of the ring and slug it out then you can watch white collar boxing. The pro game is so much more than that.
> 
> I don't find Floyd particularly entertaining and I hoped Pacquiao would beat him but I can appreciate what he does and how good he is at it. It's up to his opponents to figure out how to beat him, and after nearly 2 decades no one has. He is the greatest of this generation.


Maidana had the right game plan in the first fight with Mayweather- pressure. That's the closest Mayweather has come recently to getting beat.






I thought that's what Pac would bring. But I think he was wary of walking onto a right hand like against Marquez.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

barsnack said:


> Boxing is the art of hitting without getting hit....you want a slug fest,watch MMA or go to your nearest Weatherspoons
> 
> Mayweather is the greatest fighter....incredible


Hit the nail on the head mate the game is hit and not get hit.

Mayweather did what he was always going to do. People are just upset because the arm chair boxing fans thought Manny would destroy Mayweather.

This just shows how great Mayweather is making another top class boxer look very ordinary.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Lol did you even watch the fight


Guess not mate or he would no Mayweather landed and threw more punches than Pacquiao.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Boxing is the art of hitting without getting hit....you want a slug fest,watch MMA or go to your nearest Weatherspoons
> 
> Mayweather is the greatest fighter....incredible


This, EXACTLY.

Boxing isn't about two fighters knocking the crap out of each other, it's about hitting and not getting hit. Mayweather has the art of boxing down to a science. As long as you don't turn your back on your opponent, it's not running away, it's utilising your attributes and fighting style to win within the rules of boxing. - Yes it isn't as good to watch as a slug fest, but I know for one if it was me in there I wouldn't want to take damage when I don't need to in order to win. - As much as I dislike Floyd outside the ring and hoped for a win from Manny, the better exponent of the science of boxing won, clear cut.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Sega said:


> Guess not mate or he would no Mayweather landed and threw more punches than Pacquiao.


But less power punches

Soft jabs count for what?


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> But less power punches
> 
> Soft jabs count for what?


Boxing is a point scoring game it always has been and Mayweather landed plenty power shots with his right which lead Manny to think twice about jumping in with his Ruthless aggression.

Manny got out boxed and had no plan b.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Nath88 (Feb 28, 2015)

Bit of an anti climax but thats boxing,i predicted Pacquiao to make it alot more exciting by sticking mayweather in a corner and unloading with combinations.

It was pretty much just Mayweathers fight with Manny having a few good moments, if he could of commited to walking down mayweather,throwing punches in bunches he may have at least had half a chance.

I expected FMJ to win on points but thought it would have been closer.

I keep seeing things about a rematch,which i wouldnt be suprised at due to the money they could make,but i see it going the same way unless Manny goes in willing to take more risks.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Nath88 said:


> *Bit of an anti climax* but thats boxing,i predicted Pacquiao to make it alot more exciting by sticking mayweather in a corner and unloading with combinations.
> 
> It was pretty much just Mayweathers fight with Manny having a few good moments, if he could of commited to walking down mayweather,throwing punches in bunches he may have at least had half a chance.
> 
> ...


Not at all, anyone who knew boxing was certain it would go this way.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

BoxerJay said:


> This, EXACTLY.
> 
> Boxing isn't about two fighters knocking the crap out of each other, it's about hitting and not getting hit. Mayweather has the art of boxing down to a science. As long as you don't turn your back on your opponent, it's not running away, it's utilising your attributes and fighting style to win within the rules of boxing. - Yes it isn't as good to watch as a slug fest, but I know for one if it was me in there I wouldn't want to take damage when I don't need to in order to win. - As much as I dislike Floyd outside the ring and hoped for a win from Manny, the better exponent of the science of boxing won, clear cut.


The problem is people who don't watch much boxing expect to see something like out of the rocky films and don't appreciate that boxing is about hit and don't get hit, every stat says mayweather won and he was tactically brilliant but Mr joe average who sat there watching the first boxing fight they've seen since rocky then screams fix.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Not a huge Khan fan but maybe he can give more of a challange to Floyd than Manny did. He will find it harder to out jab him with his reach and speed. Chin would be the main issue.

Would be a good fight but not sure he will put his legacy at risk


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Not a huge Khan fan but maybe he can give more of a challange to Floyd than Manny did. He will find it harder to out jab him with his reach and speed. Chin would be the main issue.
> 
> Would be a good fight but not sure he will put his legacy at risk


I think Khan will give either of them a good fight the thing with Khan is

Now he is listening to the game plan he is not going rushing in or looking for the knock out instead he is winning rounds with his work rate but can he beat Mayweather? I dont think so but i do think he will give a better account than Manny did.

If Khan fights Manny though that also is a good fight, Khan has done excellent in his last two fights against south paws so i wouldnt mind seeing that either an hes much bigger than Manny but Manny will have a better game plan fighting against Khan than he did Mayweather.


----------



## Nath88 (Feb 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Not at all, anyone who knew boxing was certain it would go this way.


 I dared to dream !


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

148 hugs mate not punches.



MR RIGSBY said:


> Mayweather landed 148 punches. Pacquiao 81. Not a great fight but Mayweather won. No doubt


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes. i watched those soft hugs



zyphy said:


> Lol did you even watch the fight


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Not a huge Khan fan but maybe he can give more of a challange to Floyd than Manny did. He will find it harder to out jab him with his reach and speed. Chin would be the main issue.
> 
> Would be a good fight but not sure he will put his legacy at risk


Amazing that people would think that Mayweathers legacy would be at risk because of someone as poor as Khan,


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Not sure how anyone thought it would be any different.

Manny was smaller, had less reach so had a jab nullified, and you knew Mayweather would do his usual thing. He can't be called the best boxer ever - imo he's not the complete package and lacks offence, but he does potentially have the best defence seen in a ring - all be it boring to watch.

Still standby khan being the only person that can cause troubles.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> Amazing that people would think that Mayweathers legacy would be at risk because of someone as poor as Khan,


Boxing is about styles and I do think he would cause him problems..

Khan is technically pretty good and very fast. Good reach. His chin and rashness has let him down in the past but Floyd is far from a heavy hitter..


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fight went exactly as I expected.

Mayweather is such a technically gifted boxer as much as I dislike his arrogance.

Really wanted pacman to win but barring a bit of fortune (ie a wobble from Floyd when a Manny left connected) it was always going this way.

Re Khan facing him next I genuinely think Floyd would school him with ease, would much prefer to see Kell Brook get a shot tbh.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Boxing is about styles and I do think he would cause him problems..
> 
> Khan is technically pretty good and very fast. Good reach. His chin and rashness has let him down in the past but Floyd is far from a heavy hitter..


I think Mayweather would knock Khan out inside 6 rounds


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Yes. i watched those soft hugs


would like those rose tinted glasses you're wearing, can I get some from specsavers?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Amazing that people would think that Mayweathers legacy would be at risk because of someone as poor as Khan,


Lol Khan just wants a big pay day


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

You already know so much more. You must be having the answer for sure



zyphy said:


> would like those rose tinted glasses you're wearing, can I get some from specsavers?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You already know so much more. You must be having the answer for sure


Boring response


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quote someone who can impress you then mate



zyphy said:


> Boring response


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> I think Mayweather would knock Khan out inside 6 rounds


See the fight would be win win


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> View attachment 171077


Did you knock one out over that?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

zyphy said:


> Did you knock one out over that?


Yes babez xox


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Who gave Mayweather a tough time, in recent years. Would like to see how he dealt with relentless pressure?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

essexboy said:


> Who gave Mayweather a tough time, in recent years. Would like to see how he dealt with relentless pressure?


Seem to remember a fight where he got quite lucky with the points decision but can't think who it was


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Who gave Mayweather a tough time, in recent years. Would like to see how he dealt with relentless pressure?


Maidana - I posted the vid up earlier. Granted he had to walk through a lot of heavy shots but Mayweather didn't like it. Once he got cut in the 4th the whole fight changed.






Mayweather just couldn't live with the rough stuff of Maidana.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

As expected Pacman came to fight and mayweather came to play IT around the ring.... Boring fight at best!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Maidana - I posted the vid up earlier. Granted he had to walk through a lot of heavy shots but Mayweather didn't like it. Once he got cut in the 4th the whole fight changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow how did Floyd ever win that fight, he looked proper uncomfortable in there!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

empzb said:


> Not sure how anyone thought it would be any different.
> 
> Manny was smaller, had less reach so had a jab nullified, and you knew Mayweather would do his usual thing. He can't be called the best boxer ever - imo he's not the complete package and lacks offence, but he does potentially have the best defence seen in a ring - all be it boring to watch.
> 
> Still standby khan being the only person that can cause troubles.


Yeah he can be called the best ever....it doesn't matter if your the best offensive fighter, or defensive, it all comes down too talent IN the ring, and Mayweather is unmatched....He out gunned Manny lastnight, which no fighter has really done.....Mayweather does what he see's as best..if its playing the Philly shoulder, or taken centre of ring, Mayweather is a genius....He has never been beat at any time, and always fights top ranked opponents.....who's beater?

P.S Khan as an opponent...As fast as Khan is, Mayweather will time him within a few rounds, and its domination...Khan hasn't one big name on his resume (and the Madiana he beat was before he trained with Robert Garcia, different fighter)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BrahmaBull said:


> Seem to remember a fight where he got quite lucky with the points decision but can't think who it was


the fight your referring too,,mayweather tore his rotary cuff in the 2nd...which is why it was close, razor close


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Boxing is the art of hitting without getting hit....you want a slug fest,watch MMA or go to your nearest Weatherspoons
> 
> Mayweather is the greatest fighter....incredible


mayweather is a great fighter but not the greatest,

props to him for dealing with pacman easily,

who would have thought that maidana would have gave floyd more problem than pacman,

i think its because no one gave maidana a chance, he came in as a true underdog and came in the ring not giving any respect to floyd,

he also weighed more so he was able to rough up floyd,

pacman decided to come in lighter and i think that worked against him


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

barsnack said:


> the fight your referring too,,mayweather tore his rotary cuff in the 2nd...which is why it was close, razor close


Who was it against?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Guy is 48 and 0

Its no where near the greatest stats

Chavez got to 87 and 0 before he lost

sugar ray robinson started 40-0 lost and then avenged that defeat to Jake La Motta and won the next 88 straight giving him a 128-1 record


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> Guy is 48 and 0
> 
> Its no where near the greatest stats
> 
> ...


BJ Penn is 16 - 10 - 2 and is one of the greatest of all time in mma

boxing is typically known for "padding" I don't know much about the people you named to confirm if those are heavily padded records...but I would assume so


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm 0-0

Undefeated b1tches


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

In that case he wouldn't be the best ever. Hell be remembered for a defensive genius who was rather dull to watch. However he won't be remembered in the same ilks as other greats like Ali, chavez, sugar ray, Tyson, marciano etc.

He draws huge money, but then I think had it been as easy back 20-50 years ago as it is today he wouldn't be top 5 biggest grossing fights.

Still stand by Khan giving him more trouble than most. The thing is if you put another defensive fighter in with mayweather it will end up an even more dull fight than usual so fighters have to play into floyds hands.



barsnack said:


> Yeah he can be called the best ever....it doesn't matter if your the best offensive fighter, or defensive, it all comes down too talent IN the ring, and Mayweather is unmatched....He out gunned Manny lastnight, which no fighter has really done.....Mayweather does what he see's as best..if its playing the Philly shoulder, or taken centre of ring, Mayweather is a genius....He has never been beat at any time, and always fights top ranked opponents.....who's beater?
> 
> P.S Khan as an opponent...As fast as Khan is, Mayweather will time him within a few rounds, and its domination...Khan hasn't one big name on his resume (and the Madiana he beat was before he trained with Robert Garcia, different fighter)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

How many people here watch Floyds fights on youtube?

Floyds record might stay but he wont achieve legendary status

Ward , Gatti. Morales, Barrera, Hearns, Hagler Calzaghe

These are fighters who will be remembered for their courage in the ring


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

All over Twitter that Amir Khan has said Mayweather wants to fight him next. Mayweather would destroy him.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Boring fight, Pac's heart just didn't seem in it

Floyd, usual stuff. Got settled pretty early, then just starting taking the **** in the later rounds


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


> How many people here watch Floyds fights on youtube?
> 
> Floyds record might stay but he wont achieve legendary status
> 
> ...


Berrera vs Morales are the fights I will never forget. No idea how they kept the intensity for 12 rounds..


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

banzi said:


> Guy is 48 and 0
> 
> Its no where near the greatest stats
> 
> ...


to add to that back in the day it was 15 rounds,

and fighters were fighting a lot compared to what you see now 2-3 times a year


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> How many people here watch Floyds fights on youtube?
> 
> Floyds record might stay but he wont achieve legendary status
> 
> ...


that's from people interested in boxing for the 'entertainment', not the 'science'


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

empzb said:


> In that case he wouldn't be the best ever. Hell be remembered for a defensive genius who was rather dull to watch. However he won't be remembered in the same ilks as other greats like Ali, chavez, sugar ray, Tyson, marciano etc.
> 
> He draws huge money, but then I think had it been as easy back 20-50 years ago as it is today he wouldn't be top 5 biggest grossing fights.
> 
> Still stand by Khan giving him more trouble than most. The thing is if you put another defensive fighter in with mayweather it will end up an even more dull fight than usual so fighters have to play into floyds hands.


see above comment...mayweather I would Mayweather watch over a slug fest any day, simply because I love boxing at its purest, and no one is better than mayweather


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

barsnack said:


> that's from people interested in boxing for the 'entertainment', not the 'science'


The best of the best , the greats were great boxers and great entertainers. I dont think too many people bood Cassius Clay when he won.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> see above comment...mayweather I would Mayweather watch over a slug fest any day, simply because I love boxing at its purest, and no one is better than mayweather


Be honest, when was the last time you watched a Mayweather re-run and which fight was it?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Mayweather won... He's still one of the biggest, hated cnuts that's been in the sport..... That is all


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

IMO Mayweather won that fight in the first 2 rounds he came out and didn't let Pacquiao get into a rhythm and Pacquiao needed to draw Mayweather into his type of fight early on to win, Mayweather realised this and even though I was disappointed from the fight, IMO Maayweather stuck to his game plan and was quite simply brilliant.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I think your all forgetting that this is the entertainment business....Business...rematch to .and more money...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> I think your all forgetting that this is the *entertainment business*....Business...rematch to .and more money...


It was hardly entertaining.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> Be honest, when was the last time you watched a Mayweather re-run and which fight was it?


watched lastnights fight again today....to be fair, im single...maybe that's it


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> watched lastnights fight again today....to be fair, im single...maybe that's it


So really you dont watch his fights on re-runs that much at all?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> So really you dont watch his fights on re-runs that much at all?


missed the 're-run' bit...think hi fight against hatton was on boxnation 2months ago...didn't watch it though...doesn't matter how many repeats etc there is...I take the fighter for what hes worth


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> missed the 're-run' bit...think hi fight against hatton was on boxnation 2months ago...didn't watch it though...doesn't matter how many repeats etc there is...I take the fighter for what hes worth


So you appreciate the science of boxing yet you dont watch re-runs of Mayweathers fights?

Do you watch any boxing videos, any of the old classic fights?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> So you appreciate the science of boxing yet you dont watch re-runs of Mayweathers fights?
> 
> Do you watch any boxing videos, any of the old classic fights?


I thought you meant scheduled re-runs on tv....yeah I watch old fights from youtube...anyone really,...mayweather vs gatti is one of me favourites...completely dismantled him..but watch fair few


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> I thought you meant scheduled re-runs on tv....yeah I watch old fights from youtube...anyone really,...*mayweather vs gatti is one of me favourites*...completely dismantled him..but watch fair few


So of all the fights you could have chosen you chose one which was of Mayweather being aggressive and coming forward hitting an opponent that basically didnt throw back, a total mismatch TBH.

Im surprised you didnt chose one where he had to use all his guile and science to overcome an opponent.

If he fought like he did in that fight more often he may have a few more fans.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> So of all the fights you could have chosen you chose one which was of Mayweather being aggressive and coming forward hitting an opponent that basically didnt throw back, a total mismatch TBH.
> 
> Im surprised you didnt chose one where he had to use all his guile and science to overcome an opponent.
> 
> If he fought like he did in that fight more often he may have a few more fans.


he beat an aggressive fighter at his own game...that's impressive...shows when he needs to be aggressive, he can....its only a mismatch cause Mayweather is too good, cant blame him for that, but he still has to perform...more fans doesn't mean he's any greater...Tyson is most peoples favourite, yet he never really beat a top tier fighter....Spinks was probably his best win, and he looked beat before he got into the ring


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

empzb said:


> In that case he wouldn't be the best ever. Hell be remembered for a defensive genius who was rather dull to watch. However he won't be remembered in the same ilks as other greats like Ali, chavez, sugar ray, Tyson, marciano etc.
> 
> He draws huge money, but then I think had it been as easy back 20-50 years ago as it is today he wouldn't be top 5 biggest grossing fights.
> 
> Still stand by Khan giving him more trouble than most. The thing is if you put another defensive fighter in with mayweather it will end up an even more dull fight than usual so fighters have to play into floyds hands.


Tyson should not be mentioned in the same breath as the others on your list mate. He was exciting in his youth but his record was terrible and truthfully he never beat anyone of any standing. The rest I agree with


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

Steve Davis was the best Snooker player of his era and one of the best of any era. They called him "Interesting" however, because he was so dull. Watching Davis at the table was akin to watching paint dry.

Floyd Mayweather is a bit like the Steve Davis of Boxing.


----------



## Monica (Apr 2, 2015)

This fight was so below expectations. Mayweather used amazing "hugging" technique to win. He Hugged Pac more than his own Mom hugged him in his entire life. :tongue:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> It was hardly entertaining.


Neither is WWF but it makes millions....


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Neither is WWF but it makes millions....


Not a fan of wild life personally


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Neither is WWF but it makes millions....


On the contrary it is entertaining, it entertains millions of people who know its not even real.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> On the contrary it is entertaining, it entertains millions of people who know its not even real.


ffs mate, Monday is ruined


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Rocky balboa is the best ever

Fact.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> So of all the fights you could have chosen you chose one which was of Mayweather being aggressive and coming forward hitting an opponent that basically didnt throw back, a total mismatch TBH.
> 
> Im surprised you didnt chose one where he had to use all his guile and science to overcome an opponent.
> 
> If he fought like he did in that fight more often he may have a few more fans.


Mayweather vs Chavez is the best Mayweather fight i have seen.

Chavez was like Maidana but Mayweather was brilliant attacking and using his defense.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sega said:


> Mayweather vs Chavez is the best Mayweather fight i have seen.
> 
> Chavez was like Maidana but Mayweather was brilliant attacking and using his defense.


how many times have you watched it?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

grew up during a golden age of boxing so guess i was spoilt

havent had much interest in the sport in a good few years now


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> how many times have you watched it?


The whole fight since its happened i have no idea i have no idea how many times i watch any fight what is your point?

I watch many Mayweather fights and Rigo because i like technical boxers at the same time i do like watching toe to toe fights and fighters like Lucas Matthysse who can box and fight but i still fail to see where you going with this.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure why so many people are bitter


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sega said:


> The whole fight since its happened i have no idea i have no idea how many times i watch any fight what is your point?
> 
> I watch many Mayweather fights and Rigo because i like technical boxers at the same time i do like watching toe to toe fights and fighters like Lucas Matthysse who can box and fight but i still fail to see where you going with this.


I was making the point that Mayweathers fights will not be remembered as classics no matter how many time the so called boxing purists keep saying how go and technical a boxer he is.

Guy gets booed after fights hardly a legend in the making.

TBH, Floyd has never been in a fight.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Well that's you opinion I on the other hand admire his ring skills and ability to make great boxers look ordinary and rate him up there with the best and dont find him boring but thats just my opinion on him. Each to there own every body's different.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> I was making the point that Mayweathers fights will not be remembered as classics no matter how many time the so called boxing purists keep saying how go and technical a boxer he is.
> 
> Guy gets booed after fights hardly a legend in the making.
> 
> TBH, Floyd has never been in a fight.


his fights may not stand the test of time, but his record will...the crowd on sat was full of celebs and Journalists...wasn't a boxing crowd, so no surprise when he was boo'd by some idiots


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Sega said:


> Well that's you opinion I on the other hand admire his ring skills and ability to make great boxers look ordinary and rate him up there with the best and dont find him boring but thats just my opinion on him. Each to there own every body's different.


I agree, hes a fantastic boxer and can do what he needs to do to win fights, he always seems to have another gear.

Unfortunately when the going gets tough he tends to go down a gear rather than up.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> his fights may not stand the test of time, but his record will...the crowd on sat was full of celebs and Journalists...*wasn't a boxing crowd*, so no surprise when he was boo'd by some idiots


thats because he's boring, he could have took the fight to Manny and beat him at his own game, he chose not to, he would be a better draw and would entertain more if he didnt have an 0 record.

Its protecting the 0 that makes him boring

Calzaghe had an 0 and he was a fighter through and through.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> thats because he's boring, he could have took the fight to Manny and beat him at his own game, he chose not to, he would be a better draw and would entertain more if he didnt have an 0 record.
> 
> Its protecting the 0 that makes him boring
> 
> Calzaghe had an 0 and he was a fighter through and through.


he admits himself, reason why he doesn't get more aggressive, is he's protecting his health, and who could blame him.....be may be boring to you, but complete opposite for me.....its called 'boxing' not 'fighting'....Calzaghe, was great to watch, but didn't face enough top elite competition....him and Jones Jr should have fought years before they did...although that might not have been Calzaghes fault


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> he admits himself, reason why he doesn't get more aggressive, is he's protecting his health, and who could blame him.....be may be boring to you, but complete opposite for me.....its called 'boxing' not 'fighting'....Calzaghe, was great to watch, *but didn't face enough top elite competition*....him and Jones Jr should have fought years before they did...although that might not have been Calzaghes fault


He didnt fight Kelly Pavlik,Antonio Tarver, Glen Johnson or Carl Froch.

He beat Hopkins who beat all those though and he beat Kessler who beat Froch.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> He didnt fight Kelly Pavlik,Antonio Tarver, Glen Johnson or Carl Froch.
> 
> He beat Hopkins who beat all those though and he beat Kessler who beat Froch.


key word being 'enough'...fighting likes of Ashira, Veit and Salem, aint exactly impressive


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> key word being 'enough'...fighting likes of Ashira, Veit and Salem, aint exactly impressive


OK, mayweather hasnt faced enough elite fighters.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> OK, mayweather hasnt faced enough elite fighters.


haha okay


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> haha okay


Yep, waited until they were all past their best hand handpicked them.

Fought on his terms, his choices of gloves, demanding drug tests.

Go read up about him.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> Yep, waited until they were all past their best hand handpicked them.
> 
> Fought on his terms, his choices of gloves, demanding drug tests.
> 
> Go read up about him.


most were already world champions, or coming off career best wins...the drug tests and glvoes...don't see an issue...pacman fought guys past there prime...we could argue this all day, and never agree


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> Neither is WWF but it makes millions....


WWF was, because it was scripted..


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> most were already world champions, or coming off career best wins...the drug tests and glvoes...don't see an issue...pacman fought guys past there prime...*we could argue this all day, and never agree*


I know.

Can you remember the last time you got exited about two guys fighting?

I think it was Holyfield and Tyson 1 for me.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> I know.
> 
> Can you remember the last time you got exited about two guys fighting?
> 
> I think it was Holyfield and Tyson 1 for me.


really excited, erm, Carl Frampton vs Martinez (1st fight), but probably cause he's a local fighter


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

barsnack said:


> really excited, erm, Carl Frampton vs Martinez (1st fight), but probably cause he's a local fighter


More action in that fight than all Mayweathers put together.



Where you exited because Frampton was going to box on the defensive and gain a comfortable 12 round victiory or that hes an exiting fighter who takes it to his opponents?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

banzi said:


> More action in that fight than all Mayweathers put together.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you exited because Frampton was going to box on the defensive and gain a comfortable 12 round victiory or that hes an exiting fighter who takes it to his opponents?


local fighter who has an attractive style, should we say....that and the atmosphere was electric...but I see what you did there:bounce:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

So Manny is now going for surgery this week on his rotator cuff and is facing action from the Nevada commission for not disclosing his injury.

Not sure how I feel about this. Having done my rotator cuff I can't imagine having to do 12 rounds with it. Must have been a bit troublesome to fight with that's for sure. Can see why he didn't disclose it and jeaporadise the fight but bit **** if that is the reason why it was an anti-climax.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

If he really was carrying an injury then the fight could and should have been postponed. I cannot for the life of me imagine someone going into the defining and most challenging fight of their career carrying an injury. I think it's twaddle and it's lowered my opinion of Manny.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Total Rebuild said:


> If he really was carrying an injury then the fight could and should have been postponed. I cannot for the life of me imagine someone going into the defining and most challenging fight of their career carrying an injury. I think it's twaddle and it's lowered my opinion of Manny.


My thoughts exactly.

The thing with top-level boxers is that they always have incredible egos and self-belief. I don't mean it in a negative way - I believe that it is probably necessary for them to even get to the top. Part and parcel of this is that if they lose, it is NEVER because they are less great than their opponent, but rather for some other reason. Hence the need to have an excuse for their loss. I think we're seeing it here and now with Pacquaio.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

TBE!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bull Terrier said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> The thing with top-level boxers is that they always have incredible egos and self-belief. I don't mean it in a negative way - I believe that it is probably necessary for them to even get to the top. Part and parcel of this is that if they lose, it is NEVER because they are less great than their opponent, but rather for some other reason. Hence the need to have an excuse for their loss. I think we're seeing it here and now with Pacquaio.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


Broken toe?


----------

